# Weed Eater xr 50 engine problems



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

I dug out my old weed eater today and was hoping to mount the engine on a mountain bike. I started with the basics, cleaned out the carb, replaced the very brittle fuel lines, new spark plug, fresh gas mix. I started it up after quite a few pulls, it sputtered then died, i tried again and figured out it wouldnt idle, you had to have it revved up about half way to run. I figured that would be a carb problem, so i took it apart again tune the hi/lo screws and tried running it. Again, same thing happened except now it only runs in short bursts, it will rev up all the way and run for about 10 seconds then stop, then will do the same thing if i try and restart it. 

So i need some help? what needs to be done?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for a pinched fuel hose. It's pretty common on those old models when the line is replaced if too much line is left out, you can pinch them between the case halves when you reassemble the unit.


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> Check for a pinched fuel hose. It's pretty common on those old models when the line is replaced if too much line is left out, you can pinch them between the case halves when you reassemble the unit.


that was the first thing i checked, unless it got pinched when i put the cover back on then that isnt the problem.


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Got it running constantly now, it was a combo of problems, the line got pinched a little, i had the idle setting wayyyy to low and the hi/low screw holes were a little gunked up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it going again.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

